# techno mixer software needed



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

can anyone list some great software for mixing your own techno beats on a computer, i have money to buy it so some suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## conwaypm (Aug 17, 2008)

I use Ableton Live 7. It's a fairly self-contained piece of software and great to use to start out on. The interface isn't too daunting and you're provided with a lot of presets and lessons on the major different aspects of using Ableton. 

'Reason' is another piece of software you may wish to look into, however I found that a bit more daunting if you're just starting out to write techno, but that might have just been me. With music production software, once you've used one app you tend to be able to feel your way around others without reading the manual (but every application has it's intricacies still).

Those are the two I've had experience with anyway ^ And they are both good in their different aspects, I shan't compare the two as there's a lot of comparisons online and I don't want to start a flame war ray: But if I had to make a recommendation it'd be Ableton for ease of use.
(Nice to see someone else writing techno around here!)


----------



## Jmac CorHal (May 14, 2009)

Dose anyone know of a free techno software download? if so where?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fruity Loops is good, lots of features.


----------

